

Google In-Page Analytics Signal of Visual Analytics Revolution - Reedge
http://www.reedge.com/google-in-page-analytics-signal-of-visual-analytics-revolution.html

======
404error
This is in a way similar to what Omniture does with the ClickMap plugin.

[http://blogs.commerce360.com/archives/omniture_sitecatalyst/...](http://blogs.commerce360.com/archives/omniture_sitecatalyst/omniture_tip_sitecatalyst_clickmap_becom.html)

------
Reedge
I know CrazyEgg has a nice overlay but its more color and heatmap oriented. I
think thats a small feature to add in In-Page Analytics... Color coding the
page would give more insights.

